# Barkley's Diagnosis



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hemangiosarcoma with suspected anal adenosarcoma. At this point I don't feel emotionally ready to talk about it or write too much. I'll be going to the vet within the hour to discuss options, plus physical therapy options. Most likely we'll consult an oncologist next week for other options, then decide what we think is best for our sweet curly boy. 
This isn't the news we wanted to hear. Despite it all he continues to surprise us with his spirit.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope the vet gives you some good options. Give your boy a hug for me!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear your news, we're thinking of you and Barkley and hope you get some better news at the vets


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sending hugs and kisses to Barkley...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Barkley's diagnosis!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Anne, the tears are flowing here. Know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry. My thoughts and best wishes are with you.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your dx. I hope you can find a way to give him great quality of life for as long as possible. 

Ann


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that the diagnosis wasnt better but hopefully the oncologist will have some good options for him. My heart goes out to you and Barkley.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please know that you all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will continue to pray for you all.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Barkleys Diagnosis. I will send him well wishes and kepe him in my prayes.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I completely understand why you are finding it hard to think or write about this. I sure was hoping and praying for a better diagnosis.

I am so sorry and will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this.. Allie sends a woof and I send a hug and an ear rub..
I know it's so hard to hear the diagnosis, and it will work out with a plan.. just take it day by day.. Enjoy your boy..
Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

As someone who has a dog living with hemangiosarcoma, I feel for you and know what your are going through. As a ray of hope, my Murphy is 14 years old and developed a subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma under his front right leg( its now about the size of a softball) and xrays showed a spot on his lung. We chose no surgery and no chemo-just change of diet, meds for pain and loving him for all the time we had left. The oncologist gave him 2-4 months. That was over 6 months ago and for the most part, he is doing great. Our vet says he is a miracle dog and will die of old age before the cancer would get him.

Whatever options you are given, you will make the right decisions for you and Barkley.

You are in my prayers,
Darlene


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart just sank to my stomach. I am so sorry Anne, I know you will do the very best for him, big hugs sent your way.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Anne. Please know that you are not alone and that is so important to know. Come here when you can or want to talk or vent or cus or whatever you need to do. We're here for you.

Hopefully the onco vet will have viable options.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man - I just looked up DG's profile and checked out Barkley's picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unbelievable. He is gorgeous. I wondered why she called him curly.:doh::doh:

I am truly sorry for the diagnosis, but please enjoy every moment you get with him.:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry to read this about Barkley. I've lost two beloved goldens to hemangiosarcoma and have such a sorrow about this disease. I wish you strength in the coming days, and courage too. Kisses and steak to Barkley.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this. My prayers are with Barkley and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, my game face is on, but it may take some time for DH. This afternoon I took Barkley back for a consult with a sports medicine veterinarian at our regular vet clinic. Barkley was shaking like a leaf when he went into the exam room (making me cry) and by the time he left he was calm, and wagging his tail. She was absolutely wonderful. While there isn't anything she can do for his cancer other than give me suggested dietary/supplmentation ideas, she gave me some great exercise and massage ideas and techniques. She recommended I upgrade Barkley's Omega 3 fish oil intake (long story and I'll post a thread on this later because every dog owner needs to know this). She also gave him the a-okay for his favorite passion--walking, just I need to keep him close to home in case he gets too tired. 

A couple of the nurses at the clinic with first hand experience with both hemangiosarcoma and anal adenosarcoma came by to give me an idea of what to expect. It helps to talk about it because the fears of not knowing what to expect are on my mind. We are probably not going to remove the anal growth. Does it really matter with a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis? The odds aren't good either way. Subjecting him to yet another surgery is a risk. 

We will be doing a consult with an oncologist. Scheduling that is my priority for tomorrow. There are some options there, and the concern is quality of life. That will guide what we do.

While there we did another hct...good news...he went from a low on Saturday of 22 to a 34 reading today. Barkley got up close and personal with an African gray parrot on the way out (I thought it was a macaw but I was wrong). He usually barks at dogs but with the birds he just enjoys them with intense curiosity. He got close to the cage and the bird got close to him and they just looked at one another (calmly). He was so happy. He's also been asking us for more walks, a good sign, though he is much slower on them. He's enjoying his new diet and we may be adding more gourmet choices to his meals in the near future.

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. The next few days and months are going to be bittersweet for us.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for the diagnosis. I hope the oncologist has some good options for you and Barkley. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

I am so very sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for, but I know that you will do what is best for Barkley and what will give him the best quality of life. That is all that matters.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Barkley's diagnosis. You will be in my thoughts and prayers, as you make the decisions that I know will be with love and in the best interest for your wonderful boy.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry that you have this happening. you will be in my prayers and thoughts.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to learn of Barkley's diagnosis. We lost our beloved Jake to this insidious disease. Barkley, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

~Jackie


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for the sad diagnosis. Unfortunately I understand all too well what you are experiencing right now.

Many hugs and extra courage to you in these difficult times.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Barkley boy, I wish it was better news. I bet you're going to get spoiled rotten for a while. I wish you many birds in the days to come.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for the diagnosis. Prayers for you and sweet Barkley.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry its not what you wanted to hear but :crossfing for Barkley


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Barkley's diagnosis. Unfortunately there are many of us here that understand your emotional state. When you feel you need someone to talk to you know we are here for you. You will likely have a number of very good days with Barkley with a few where he is not feeling as well. Make the best of them all and try to wait before you start your grieving - it will only rob you of some of the good times you have left.
Sorry if that came across harsh, it is not meant to be.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I sorry to hear that diagnosis. Know that you and Barkley are in my thoughts and prayers now and in the coming decision making times.

Enjoy each and every moment with Barkley


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry you got this news, sending prayers and good wishes for Barkley


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad the sports medicine vet made barkley feel better about his vet visit and glad he got to visit with the parrot.

Tippykayak's wishing many more birds for Barkley was so sweet. I too hope he finds many more to visit and enjoy.

He sure is a pretty boy! I jsut wish his diagnosis was better. I shall hope and pray you have many more good days to enjoy each other's love and company.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. If you need an ear or just to yell, feel free to PM me. My thoughts are with you and Barkley.


----------

